# I have been regulated



## Twig Man (Oct 25, 2012)

I have been regulated by the boss and have to wear these overalls when making my bowls. I cant believe my wife hates all the woodchips in the house they give the floor an outdoorsy look.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Oct 25, 2012)

Twig Man said:


> I have been regulated by the boss and have to wear these overalls when making my bowls. I cant believe my wife hates all the woodchips in the house they give the floor an outdoorsy look.



the odasity of the delicate creatures we marry i see nothing wrong with a few chips on the carpet thats why we buy them the best vacume you can get for christmas.  duck


----------



## Twig Man (Oct 25, 2012)

davduckman2010 said:


> Twig Man said:
> 
> 
> > I have been regulated by the boss and have to wear these overalls when making my bowls. I cant believe my wife hates all the woodchips in the house they give the floor an outdoorsy look.
> ...



absolutely !! And the cedar ones make the house smell good


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 25, 2012)

Is that your new adz in the picture- if so- forget what I said- you got a helluva deal on that........


----------



## Twig Man (Oct 25, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> Is that your new adz in the picture- if so- forget what I said- you got a helluva deal on that........



No Mike that is one that a blacksmith made me. I called him today and he is going to see what he can do with my flea market find


----------



## Kevin (Oct 25, 2012)

Twig Man said:


> I have been regulated by the boss and have to wear these overalls when making my bowls. I cant believe my wife hates all the woodchips in the house they give the floor an outdoorsy look.



:lolol:

The look on your face says it all . . . 

_"Oh please Brer Fox, whatever you do, please don't throw me into the briar patch. "_

She let you keep your tools and you look like your happy, not ;like you're in the doghouse.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Oct 25, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Twig Man said:
> 
> 
> > I have been regulated by the boss and have to wear these overalls when making my bowls. I cant believe my wife hates all the woodchips in the house they give the floor an outdoorsy look.
> ...



lol he does look a little disgusted: rotflmao3:


----------



## Kenbo (Oct 25, 2012)

Do you regulate what she wears in the kitchen? I think not!!! Lose the coveralls man. Show her who's boss.


----------



## Kenbo (Oct 25, 2012)

Mrs Kenbo said that I should change my answer.................I think your coveralls are very stylish. Looking good.


----------



## DomInick (Oct 25, 2012)

I wear what I want, like shorts. Lol 
Besides Im the one that cleans the house.

Slabbing an oak burl.


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 25, 2012)

Dominick- Nice burl!!!!!!!!


----------



## davidgiul (Oct 25, 2012)

Twig Man said:


> davduckman2010 said:
> 
> 
> > Twig Man said:
> ...


Don't forget the camphor chips. Suzy loves the smell of camphor.:davidguil:


----------



## davduckman2010 (Oct 25, 2012)

DomInick said:


> I wear what I want, like shorts. Lol
> Besides Im the one that cleans the house.
> 
> Slabbing an oak burl.



stunning


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 25, 2012)

I take everything I said good back- just look at him in his coveralls chippin away- she is right he needs to be regulated!!!!!!!!:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------

